# Speed cubers virtual meet up club



## speedcuber10 (Sep 17, 2021)

are there any virtual meet ups for speedcuber?My son is 10 years old and is averaging 30sec. I am looking for any online clubs where he can join and speed cube through zoom or so)


----------



## White KB (Sep 18, 2021)

Well, I don't know of any, but as far as I'm aware the closest things to that here would be:

Speedsolving All-Event Ladder Tournament! | TheCubicle.com
The Competitions tab
Any thread with the phrase 'Race to Sub-X' in the title
The '[Help Thread] - Looking for a cubing buddy?' thread
cubingtime.com
Cubing @ Home
The Official World Cube Association page

I hope that that helped. If you need additional assistance, you can let any of the staff members know. (They'll probably have more expertise on the subject.)


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 19, 2021)

I think virtually meeting on discord is super easy. Someone can organise some fun tournament there.


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (Apr 13, 2022)

Ok I say discord that is a good place here mine sever https://discord.gg/96UtXdTd


----------

